#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Chiang Rai -  Doi Luang National Park

## dirtydog

* Doi Luang National Park*

Chiang Rai

*Geography*

The area consists of high mountain range lying north and south. Doi Luang Mountain, in the north part, is the highest area. The area has laterite mixed with rock especially on the top and productive soil in the valley. The rock in this area is sandstone.

*Climate*

The weather is three season such as; 
Rainy season  from June to October 
Winter  from November to January 
Summer  from February to May

*Flora and Fauna*

There are many kinds of forest in the area such as mixed forest, rain forest, and deciduous forest, which have the main plants, for examples, Sela (a kind of Lagerstroemia), ironwood, Kabok (a kind of Ixonanthaceae), Moulmein cedar, gangaw, Siamese sal, ingyin, Heang (a kind of Dipterocarpaceae), eng, many kinds of Fagaceae and bamboo. 
Animals found are barking deer, wild boar, beer, hare, palm civet, civet cat, flying squirrel, monkey, tiger and many kinds of birds.

----------

